# Hey



## bigfighter16 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey all. My name is Mike. I am a major fan of martial arts. I have earned my orange belt in American Kenpo. I am now trying to get a membership at CMS here in Sacramento to learn JKD. Im currently 16 yrs old. Does any one study JKD, if so write me and give me some pointers.

Thanks


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome Mike, and enjoy your stay. 

Remember to use the search engine to look up topics on JKD... there's a singular forum dedicated to JKD (like other arts) and TONS of stuff about Bruce Lee... so look 'em up before asking... it'll save on redundancy...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## born_fighting (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to Mt. Look forward to reading some post's.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 6, 2006)

Mike, welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Oct 6, 2006)

Greetings Mike and welcome to MT..Caver beat me to telling you where to find ALL kinds info on JKD...


----------



## Kacey (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## exile (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Mike.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Please feel free to post and JKD questions you may have in the JKD forum. I'm sure you will find many helpful answers. Enjoy!


----------



## bydand (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## donna (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## MJS (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome Mike!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 7, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## bigfighter16 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks you guys. It feels good to be welcome.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Mike,

There are a few JKD practitioners here.  Welcome!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome. I have several friends and one student who live in Sactown. As well as a former boss, now that I think about it.


----------

